# HELP unlock code for droid incredible 2???



## Momar99 (Aug 25, 2011)

I just bought a droid incredible 2 from someone and it's never been activated and i need to know where i can go to get an unlock code so i can use the phone with iwireless. I can't call verizon because i don't have a verizon account.


----------



## sic789 (Jul 22, 2011)

Momar99 said:


> I just bought a droid incredible 2 from someone and it's never been activated and i need to know where i can go to get an unlock code so i can use the phone with iwireless. I can't call verizon because i don't have a verizon account.


if your still looking http://www.htcimeiunlock.com/ can do it but it will cost you $25


----------

